# Candy/Cupcake Halloween Makeup! <3 Edible <3



## Sparxx (Nov 2, 2008)

So my look was inspired by a pic I saw online.. it lasted ALLLLL night!! 
















Whole outfit!! Check out the hot pink shoes!!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 2, 2008)

oh my goodness

I want to eat you @[email protected]

cupcakes are the most amazing thing on the planet and so is this look!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 2, 2008)

It's super cute and sweet!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 2, 2008)

You look amazing!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL...very cute.


----------



## Sparxx (Nov 2, 2008)

thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you! <3


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yummy!


----------



## Snow_White (Nov 2, 2008)

Great look.


----------



## maclove1 (Nov 2, 2008)

YOU LOOK YUMMY xD ,


----------



## LP_x (Nov 2, 2008)

That's awesome! That's a cute look and I'm loving the pink shoes


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

So cute. I love this look!
The pink shoes?


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2008)

so cute!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 2, 2008)

That is so frikkin awesome!! you look fantastic. great idea for your costume!


----------



## Sophie040 (Nov 2, 2008)

you look so cute!


----------



## Almost black. (Nov 2, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweet & Very Sexy!!! 
U R GORGEOUS!





What kind of candy did you use & how did you stick it on?


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 2, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 2, 2008)

You look so cute!


----------



## Sparxx (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Sweet & Very Sexy!!! 
U R GORGEOUS!





What kind of candy did you use & how did you stick it on?_

 
I used star shaped sprinkles and attached them with eyelash glue - not one fell off! Some were eaten off but I don't think that counts! haha


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 2, 2008)

"iiii want caaannndy!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hee! that is such a cute look! all that sugar makes my teeth hurt.


----------



## Cocoa_love (Nov 2, 2008)

oh that is so cute! lol at eaten off! Nice!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 2, 2008)

That is hot! And damn your outfit is wayyy cute


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 2, 2008)

I love it!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparxx* 

 
_I used star shaped sprinkles and attached them with eyelash glue - not one fell off! Some were eaten off but I don't think that counts! haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






<~~~eaten off
edible=very cool idea!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 2, 2008)

LUVS it!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 2, 2008)

I love how unique it is! And you're sooo hot!


----------



## carandru (Nov 2, 2008)

Yea, this is hot! lol.  Love it.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 2, 2008)

Super cute look!!! You look awesome


----------



## User49 (Nov 2, 2008)

Fun!


----------



## kiluna (Nov 2, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 2, 2008)

dude, that is friggin hot and i want those shoes.


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 2, 2008)

Super hot shoes!  Your makeup is tooooo cute love it!


----------



## Divinity (Nov 2, 2008)

Cute look....LOVE the shoes


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice!!! I like it!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 2, 2008)

What an original idea! Love this!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

mmm yummy!! Is that the ben nye pallet?


----------



## Sparxx (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_mmm yummy!! Is that the ben nye pallet?_

 
No it is actually the cheapo 120 palette from Beauties Factory! I was REALLY impressed!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Nov 3, 2008)

Magically Delicious! Very Hot!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 4, 2008)

This looks awesome!


----------



## pangie (Nov 4, 2008)

you look so beautiful in all those colors!


----------



## User67 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG! Super cute!


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 7, 2008)

this is SOOOOO freaking adorable!


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww you look soooo cute!! great outfit and definitely great makeup!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 8, 2008)

uhh thats soo sweet like candy woooow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i love it <3


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 8, 2008)

you look AMAZINGGGG!!! I LOVEE IT


----------

